# Sublimation Printing using an iPad



## Eddyp

Hi, 

I have my t-shirt designs on my iPad Pro. Is there a sublimation printer I can use wirelessly? Or one which I can connect to my iPad?



Any tips on best printer would also be really helpful. Epsom ones seem to be cheapest and some on eBay seem to be wore;Ed’s. But have seen some entries in the forum suggesting it would not be possible.

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## splathead

What app do you use? The more popular Epsons used for sublimation (7110, 7610) are wireless. The only issue you may face is the color profile software used to make sure you colors are true. There are profiles for Windows, and I assume Mac. Not sure about ipad. Your printer supplier will know. 

There are workarounds to not having a profile which entails color charts and manual setting of colors in your artwork to match the charts.


----------



## Eddyp

Thanks for the advice. I use adobe draw. My designs are actually very simple and nearly all just in black and so the colour issue might not be a problem. 

Just depends if there is a way of sending the documents to the printer. There is an app for my existing HP printer but don’t know if Epsom has something similar


----------



## socceronly

How are you going to apply them to a shirt? 

Do you have a heat press? Vinyl cutter?

Post an example of the design, then people can give you a better of idea of a process.


----------



## splathead

Eddyp said:


> There is an app for my existing HP printer but don’t know if Epsom has something similar


https://www.epson.eu/en/viewcon/corporatesite/cms/index/11588


----------



## Eddyp

Unfortunately I can’t work out how to add a photo. I followe the link below for advice but I just don’t have the option to add a photo below the submit reply button, it says ‘fancy media options’ instead and is for videos. So will have to try and explain the design instead for now....

They are basically just line drawings in black with a square black frame around them. So there is loads of ‘negative space’, as in space that would be the colour of the t-shirt.

Having read a few threads it sounds like standard heat press paper will not be ideal, but seedless might be better? But that would require a laser printer - is that right?

Any disadvantages to going with this option? The sublimation printers are actually not much more than a laser printer and so wondering if that would be better after all? Either on iPad if workable or my old laptop


----------



## socceronly

Buy a heat press. 

Don't buy a sublimation printer. 

You need a heat press no matter what you do. This way you can have transfers made on a variety of different mediums and press them onto a variety of different shirts/products. Find out what works for you and you don't need to worry about connecting your tablet to a printer. You can just email the designs. 

If you go sub from the start you are 100% stuck with white 100% poly shirts. There is no way around this.


----------



## webtrekker

How many designs do you have, and how many items are you planning on selling? Plastisol transfers may be a better option for you, no printer needed, just a heat press.


----------



## splathead

Eddyp said:


> Any disadvantages to going with this option?


Dye sub only works on white/very light colored 100% polyester shirts. 

You don't have to choose one over the other. Do dye sub on white polyester, do something else (like plastisol transfers) for other darker or cotton fabrics. 

Any of the other options offered by the others here require a heat press, as does dye sublimation.


----------



## Eddyp

Thanks all for the helpful advice. Think I am starting to get it!

I have about thirty designs I want to make now but would add to this in time. I have not taken a final decision on what colour t shorts I want to use and can see now this is quite important in terms of the equipment I need and methods used.

What are the main differences between plastisol transfer and laser jet transfer paper? Is one better quality? 

Ed


----------



## Amw

Eddyp said:


> Thanks all for the helpful advice. Think I am starting to get it!
> 
> I have about thirty designs I want to make now but would add to this in time. I have not taken a final decision on what colour t shorts I want to use and can see now this is quite important in terms of the equipment I need and methods used.
> 
> What are the main differences between plastisol transfer and laser jet transfer paper? Is one better quality?
> 
> Ed


With the exception of sublimation on white polyester shirts...
Screen printed transfers is the next best option for quality, durability, and hand (feel).

Plastisol transfers are made using screen printing inks, which have been heavily tested over the years. It is basically the same as if you were to screen print it directly to your shirt (or other apparel). It should outlast the garment. You will not get that kind of durability with laser transfers.


----------



## Eddyp

Thanks for the advice. After learning lots of people were not using sublimation I had assumed they were using laserjet transfer. Appreciate this is not as durable as plastisol but is this even an option for a shirt I want to sell. 

I would be keen not to have to send off for the transfers to be made if I can help it, but don't want to create a product that won't last.

Ed


----------



## webtrekker

To make Plastisol transfers worth your while you need to order in quantity, say 50 or 100 A3 sheets at a time to dramatically reduce costs. However, you can 'gang' as many designs as you want into the available sheet space as long as they all use the same colour(s). Usually, you can have up to 5 or 6 colours, overlaid if need be, on a transfer, and so pay slightly more depending on the number of colours.

You could also use the space to have, say, a main front design, with additional sleeve designs, or a breast pocket design all on the same sheet. You can use the transfers on many different materials of any colour, so caps, cushions, bags, aprons, etc are all within the realms of possibilty, not just t-shirts, and all you need is a heat press.


----------



## webtrekker

... I should also add that most reputable plastisol transfer suppliers will supply you with a few samples to try at home before committing to buying large quantities. Most transfers can be applied in 10 to 12 seconds at around 160 to 180 degrees C. It's dead easy to do!


----------



## Eddyp

Thanks for the tips. It’s a complicated business but good there a lots of people with experience around to help!

At the moment I am only thinking of t-shirts all my designs set up and ready to go. In the long term plastisol seems like a good option if I want to expand to other products and I am thinking of mugs particularly. 

But for now I feel it would be great if I could just print them on using my laser jet printer and then press on! I can see plastisol is better, but can anyone advise on whether I should definitively avoid laser transfer as a start up option.

Ed


----------



## splathead

Eddyp said:


> plastisol seems like a good option if I want to expand to other products and I am thinking of mugs particularly.



Plastisol doesn't work on mugs. 

You would need dye sublimation for mugs.


----------



## webtrekker

splathead said:


> Eddyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> plastisol seems like a good option if I want to expand to other products and I am thinking of mugs particularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastisol doesn't work on mugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would need dye sublimation for mugs.
Click to expand...

Yes, although you have options for t-shirt printing, you'll only have sublimation as an option for mug printing, so you'd need to buy a sublimation printer, inks, and paper. However the sublimation system would only allow you to print on 100% polyester tees, so would limit the scope of your business.

Anyway, looking again at the title of your thread, I'd say the weakest link in your business idea is wanting to use an iPad. If I was you, and serious about starting a business, before buying any other equipment I'd get myself a proper computer capable of running the software I'd need to design and print items for sublimation, or indeed to run cutting and vectorisation software for HTV and other solutions. Even a cheap Windows 7 setup from ebay will serve you well in this respect. Your graphics software, especially for sublimation purposes, will need to be able to manage colours using ICC profiles, so we're talking Corel or Photoshop here. Other, free software, such as Gimp or Inkscape my also allow this, but I never use them so can't give any advice on them.


----------

